# Looking into getting a mouse :)



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Okay so a garden centre pet shop has got some mice in and I am extremely tempted to get one.

I've just had a little read on a website about what to look for when buying a mouse, what the enclosure i.e bedding it should have etc...

But it doesn't actually say what size enclosure I should buy.

I'm looking at some now on the seapets website, this one in particular: Komodo Snake Starter Kit

Only thing is that it comes with a lot of stuff I don't need... but there is a second I'm looking at, which would be this one: VivExotic LX 24 Vivarium

Only problem is, surely that would be too big for one mouse, and also the fact that it doesn't have a grid for ventilation on the top, it'll have two little hole grids on the back...

Any thoughts on what or where I should go to buy a good mouse cage?

I would like something with ledges but I don't want the plastic cages lol *I'm picky*

Also what else do I need to know?

I read the info on this site: Pet Mouse, Fancy Mice, Pet Mice, Mus musculus

Please feel free to add anything else I need to know.

Reasons being for one mouse is because they have a really nice male there


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

The first one is too small. The next one is better in size. You want it as large as possible really.

You can just get a *large* plastic storage tub and put mesh on the top. My hamster bin cages are 110 litre plastic boxes. It's providing the best home for your mice, not being concerned about what it looks like.

Or you can buy a cage. Just pick one with small spacing between the bars.

Your mouse also would probably like a friend. I don't think male mice always like each other, but females live in a group. I don't have any mice, but I'm sure one of the mouse owners can tell you about them.

Zooplus have some glass and wood and glass cages if you don't like anything plastic - Mouse Cages: great selection at zooplus


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Thank you.
Male's are sometimes okay, but only if they've been brought up together, otherwise they will fight.

Ahh! I love this enclosure, exactly what I would be after. Would keep him/them nice and active, plenty to do.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/mouse_cages/162363


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have that cage from zooplus, although it is a nice cage I'm not that impressed with it! The accessories are huge and take up loads of space so no proper room for much else!

I have my mice in a savic freddy 2 max (5 of them) and 2 of them in a savic mickey 2 xl (2 of them) I LOVE the mickey because it has small bar spacing, a large front opening and it's wire so the mice can climb (they love to climb!) and there is lots of room for me to hang stuff in there. There is a wire shelf in there but I just cable tied a grassy mat to it.
Cages : Mickey 2XL Savic Dwarf Hamster / Mouse Cage HUGE : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
If you chose to get this cage anyone just add the code 'animal' at the checkout and you will get 10% off and if you add the cage to your basket you get to choose a free gift


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Um...if I were you I'd do a lot more research on mice, that site doesn't cover very much and there is a lot of wrong information on there!!

Issues I have with the info on that site:
Mice shouldn't be given cheese or jam as sugars are bad for them and they are normally lactose intolerant, sunflower seds should be a very rare treat as they can lead to obesity and a number of mice are known to be allergic to peanuts.

When it comes to bedding most people avoid wood shavings as they have been seen to cause respiratory infections although from speaking to different people on here it seems that others manage to us wood shavings with no problem. I personally use paper, although you can get things like aubiose, hemp as alternatives.

Male mice can be kept together but if you have them it is recommended that you have a spare cage for each male that you own as if they start fighting they will need separated. Male groups also should not be kept in cages with levels or shelves as they will claim them as territory and fight over them - and only part cage cleans should be carried out for male groups of any size. It's recommended that you clean only half the dirty bedding out on these cage cleans and wash half the toys and dry wipe the rest to retain their smell and prevent them fighting to find a new alpha male.

The best way to pick up a mouse is not to pick it up by it's tail although you can do it that way (personally if you spend time with the mouse it will usually come running in order to get your attention.) The best way is to scoop the mouse up with both hands or one depending on how safely you can do so.

I've never heard of mice with asthma - respiratory infections yes, and dusty bedding can start them off. And as for "You may possibly need to see a vet" if they start sneezing you NEED to get them to a vet, respiratory infections can get very bad very fast and need antibiotics. They don't just go away on their own as that web page suggests. As for fits mice can occasionally take epileptic fits like people.

Cages, tanks etc for housing should be well ventilated, and if not they will need cleaned out more often to remove any dirty bedding and prevent a build up of ammonia affecting the lungs of the mic and prevent respiratory infections. Wire cages are good, or if you get a tank you could put it on it's side and make a mesh lid - that way the mice have access to plenty of fresh air and it reduces risk of any ill health as a result of reduced ventilation. It will also give the mice something to climb and they love climbing.

I'd strongly suggest having a look on this website:Fancy Mice It's by a breeder and judge for the National Mouse Club so the lady knows her mice and knows a lot about them. And I mean a lot!!


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

slakey said:


> Thank you.
> Male's are sometimes okay, but only if they've been brought up together, otherwise they will fight.
> 
> Ahh! I love this enclosure, exactly what I would be after. Would keep him/them nice and active, plenty to do.
> ...


Hi we have two male mice whom were brought up together but have now had to split them as they are fighting


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ever expanding said:


> Hi we have two male mice whom were brought up together but have now had to split them as they are fighting


Unfortunately it happens a lot. Males can be kept together but it is hard work and doesn't happen often. I have 3 groups together just now - one of four, one of five and one of 2. They were in larger groups and have had to be separated due to serious fighting. You can sometimes reintroduce them but very rarely, I've only managed 2 and that was with subordinate males. In saying that, you can get males neutered if they are young enough and you get an experienced vet (hard to find) - I have a separate group of 3 boys, one entire boy and his 2 neutered friends  So that is an option.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

this is the tank i want but can only find them on ebay and they are collect ones there to far away 

Perfecto Glass Gerbil Hamster Mouse Reptile Cage Tank | eBay UK

or try this one

http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-32421-critters-choice-cage-starter-kit-jumbo-collection-only.aspx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

miniloo said:


> this is the tank i want but can only find them on ebay and they are collect ones there to far away
> 
> Perfecto Glass Gerbil Hamster Mouse Reptile Cage Tank | eBay UK
> 
> ...


If you can't get them near you, try just getting an old fish tank  Much cheaper (often larger) and then if you get aquarium silicone and some small glass sections (e.g. like chopping boards, coasters etc.) you could put levels in yourself  You can make a lid with wood and mesh as well (a must as mice will try and get out to go exploring  )


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> If you can't get them near you, try just getting an old fish tank  Much cheaper (often larger) and then if you get aquarium silicone and some small glass sections (e.g. like chopping boards, coasters etc.) you could put levels in yourself  You can make a lid with wood and mesh as well (a must as mice will try and get out to go exploring  )


yeah my mice love trying to escape, I'm hoping to get a glass tank, or like you said a fish tank but i can't find one at the moment or is that the ones i find are to exspecive.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Silly me, I totally forgot that I have a unused 3ft jewel tank laying on the floor, may as well use that


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Would a 3ft tank be too large for one male mouse?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldnt ever use a tank for mice personally, the ventilation isnt as good as a barred cage and they miss out so much of the fun they get from climbing the bars. They also make it much harder to add ropes etc for them to climb all over. Ive had my single male mouse in a cage that was bigger than 3ft and had several ledges etc and he loved it so I dont think 3ft is too big though.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hmm, back to the drawing board, only thing with the plastic bar ones is a lot of them are too bright and.... *sorry if I offend* childish looking, if you understand what I mean.


----------

